# our silicone werewolf mask :)



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

hi all, this mask i made and my brother hand punched the hair. let us know what you think. Thanks for looking.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

That looks fantastic, thanks for posting


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! That is very good, you are very talented. Great work.


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the kind words.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, a job very well done! Excellent werewolf mask!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job. Got any pics or vid of it being worn by a person?


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

just teeth but no contacts or makeup on eyelids.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

wow...that and the zombie you also posted look great! I would love to be able to afford one of these types of masks.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Holy Sh... gorgeous!!!


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks everyone.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice !!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I would be proud to where it. Very nice!


----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Totally kwel, very very nice work.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Aug 11, 2010)

Words cannot describe how awesome that is.


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the support and kind words! it really means alot to us since we are just starting out.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

awesome, Awesome, AWESOME! And werewolves are some of my favorite characters! I was so disappointed when the "official" Rick Baker Wolfman mask from the new movie had no real hair or fur! It was all vinyl! Licensed Wolfman Mask

Anyway, yours kicks #$*%!

And your zombie is equally amazing! I hope you don't mind me showing him off here: http://img822.imageshack.us/i/homelesszom2.jpg/

The addition of the zombie's scruffy hairs make him even more uncomfortable to be around! Nice work!

I can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Victor! 
I will post some of the new items as we create them.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Awesome! I can't get over the realism of all these silicone masks coming out.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man your masks rock!!! That werewolf mask is awesome, and if it were for sale in a shop I would totally buy it!!! Great work!!!


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

we do sell them. we are currently having our website built should be up soon. i don't know what is acceptable here as far as mentioning a for sale item or not so i am just showing the items. for the time being you may contact and see all of our work at www.facebook.com/alteredfleshfx
thanks for the compliments!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

The mask really has a great look. Excellent job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

it looks so real! i'm totally in love with this mask! great work!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome work!


----------



## monsterlady (Apr 4, 2010)

Great Job! How long did it take to make?


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, the mask itself isn't too time comsuming but the hairing took about 8 hrs. to punch in.


----------



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

wow!! where can i buy this?? i have been working on a werewolf costume but could never find a mask that i liked!! this one is perfect


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Phenom! Bravo! Most excellent. Not sure how I missed seeing this one earlier, but I'm glad I did now.


----------

